
Apple buys virtual reality company NextVR - robbiet480
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/14/apple-buys-virtual-reality-company-nextvr.html
======
danielfoster
Maybe they should fix OS X first.

~~~
vulcan01
It's called macOS now... and really all they have to do is add support for
32-bit apps again.

